# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Botryocladia uvaria

## João M Monteiro



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva João
Mas que bonita :SbSourire19: 

Não será antes Botryocladia uvaria em vez de  Botrycladia uvaria :SbQuestion2: 

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...dia/uvaria.htm

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...iste_Algae.htm

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...dia/uvaria.htm

http://www.marine-life.biz/catalog/i...hp?cPath=23_26

Está no refúgio :SbQuestion2: 

Há quanto tempo tens esta alga :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João M Monteiro

Sem dúvida, Pedro.
Tinha escrito mal o nome. Já corrigi

Ainda não tenho esta alga no refúgio, pelo que não posso dizer nada sobre ela (além de que é muito bonita); o Diogo vai-me arranjar um pé e daqui uns tempo poderei dar algum info.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
  Já tive a oportunidade de ter esta alga no meu reef,numa rocha, em cima do areão, crescia bastante...a um ritmo superior à fúria de 5 flavescentes e um desjardini, claro que como havia quilos de caulerpa...
 Entretanto...zanguei-me com as algas...menos com as halimedas, mas lá irei... :Admirado:  
 A uvaria para além do belo contraste cromático, tinha a vantagem de não sair de controlo,e o sistema radicular ser  escasso...mas a verdade é que as filamentosas adoravam-na :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Não há grande informação a transmitir sobre esta alga, a que o Diogo tem foi retirada de uma enorme quantidade que actualmente tenho no meu aquário. Posso dizer que os zebrassomas, os hepatus e os acanthurus em geral são doidos por ela. Embora seja lindissima, tem apenas um inconveniente, se não estiver em boas condições enfraquece e larga as "bolinhas" com muita facilidade o que não é muito benéfico para o aquário. :SbOk:  


  Cumprimentos,


  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Tiago Guerreiro

desculpem, mas podem derme uma informaçao?
eu ouvi falar (num documentario) de algas com flor, e eu queria saber se sabem de alguma coisa, se se vende e por ai.respondam se faz favor.

----------


## Carlos Gião

A Botryocladia não dá flor.Mas há outras com flor como o Syrigodium filiforme,várias Halophilas,Thalassia testudinum e a Halodule beaudettei.
 Se pedires numa boa loja eles por certo arranjam.

----------


## Tiago Guerreiro

OBRIGADO!!desteme uma optima noticia.obrigado mesmo. :Pracima:   :SbOk5:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Deixo-Vos novas fotos onde melhor se pode apreciar a beleza desta alga.







Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Vejo que se está a dar lindamente Diogo, fico muito contente por isso!!! :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Abraço,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Vejo que se está a dar lindamente Diogo, fico muito contente por isso!!!


Só no refúgio!! No aqua principal os anjos gostam muito dela!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Robson Junior

muito lindo!

----------

